# What would you get?



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Firstly hi for being new to the forum but I am not a newbie to reptile keeping. I have 3 beardies the oldest being captive bred in 08 and have had her for nearly 3 years now. She has also had eggs 3 times, infertile of course and each batch was around the 30 mark. I also have a female spur-thigh tortoise which I believe is a testudo graeca iberia (my latin isn't great ^^). Anyway enough of that heres my question.

I recently impulsively ordered a 3 foot vivarium off the interwebz and is due to come tomorrw, it doesn't come with anything because i'm stuck to what to get and I would like some personal opinions on what I could get because caresheets of various reptiles keep having different size preferences.

Of course I am not careless and whatever I decide to get will result in weeks of research as I would never get an animal if I didn't know its temperatures, diet, living arrangments. So a 3 foot viv what would you ideally go for? I have a few in mind (these in mind have been reptiles i have read up upon where a 3 foot vivarium claims to be fine for them)

Corn Snake
Blue Tongue Skink
Royal Python

I am quite tempted to get a snake mainly because I had recently came from an work experience placement working in a reptile shop (some of you may know it as Reptile Cymru) but again whatever I decide on im gonna research it till im sure im capable to take on such a reptile. Any other suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Dwarf boa species?:2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

its too small for a BTS :O but a good size for either a royal or a corn snake  i tend to choose corn over royals though xD


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> its too small for a BTS :O


Really? One of the first caresheets I came across stated this.

"Adults require 36 x18 inches. This can support up to three animals (1 male, 2 females)."

but of course I would never consider housing 3 in one single 3 foot viv

I have also been told that Boas don't have as nice a temperant as either a python or a corn snake?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

get a royal, theyre lovely! mines currently curled up around my neck :flrt:

aslong as youre okay with the 'fussy eating' bit then you should be fine however mine is a great feeder, never missed a feed!


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Robot_Rooster said:


> Really? One of the first caresheets I came across stated this.
> 
> *"Adults require 36 x18 inches. This can support up to three animals (1 male, 2 females)."*
> 
> ...


:gasp:, BTS grow to around 2ft, i cant believe someone is suggesting 3 adults in a 3ft viv:bash:

a corn or royal would be perfect for a viv that size, or maybe hognose, kenyan sand boas or one of the milk snakes??

lizard wise, why not have a look at smaller skinks such as sandfish or berber skinks (altho i'm biased!!)


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> get a royal, theyre lovely! mines currently curled up around my neck :flrt:
> 
> aslong as youre okay with the 'fussy eating' bit then you should be fine however mine is a great feeder, never missed a feed!


Thanks emily, I have 3 bearded dragons and when they first arrived they were extremely fussy eaters so I would be more than okay with the fussy eating if the problem occurs. Also my friend has two royal pythons and she reccommneded them to for their 'lovelyness'



berbers said:


> :gasp:, BTS grow to around 2ft, i cant believe someone is suggesting 3 adults in a 3ft viv:bash:
> 
> a corn or royal would be perfect for a viv that size, or maybe hognose, kenyan sand boas or one of the milk snakes??
> 
> lizard wise, why not have a look at smaller skinks such as sandfish or berber skinks (altho i'm biased!!)


Okay then, I would say blue tongue skinks are off the list then and I will look at the sandfish and berber skinks while im at it. Would you say they are handlable reptiles? or are they more of a display kinda reptile?


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

A leopard gecko or 2?


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

hadgo said:


> A leopard gecko or 2?


I have been thinking about them but I don't really see any appeal. Of course I would most likely change my mind if any came into my care. 

So many reptiles to choose from and only one vivarium >.<

Royal Python
Corn Snake
Berber Skink
Sandfish Skink
Leopard Gecko

to be honest i am quite tempted by a snake but that could easily change when I look up the two skinks berber suggested


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Im not sure on this one but I think you could house a couple of green anole's. Could have an african fat tailed gecko, I think they have pretty much the same setup as a leo.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Robot_Rooster said:


> I have been thinking about them but I don't really see any appeal. Of course I would most likely change my mind if any came into my care.
> 
> So many reptiles to choose from and only one vivarium >.<
> 
> ...


 
snadfish are loads of fun to watch - they literally dive in and out of the sand then pop up on the other side of the viv:lol2:
i love my berbers to bits, they are really friendly, and will climb on to my hand, up my arm and sit on my head/shoulder. as far as we can say, i really think they welcome human interaction.

i've also got a corn snake, he's a lovely animal to keep but completely different from a having lizards


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

hadgo said:


> Im not sure on this one but I think you could house a couple of green anole's. Could have an african fat tailed gecko, I think they have pretty much the same setup as a leo.


I would have thought anoles would be much more comfortable in a faunaurim as they enjoy climbing? plus Anoles are more of a 'look at' species than a hands on species but thanks anyway. I will look up on the african fat tailed :2thumb:



berbers said:


> snadfish are loads of fun to watch - they literally dive in and out of the sand then pop up on the other side of the viv:lol2:
> i love my berbers to bits, they are really friendly, and will climb on to my hand, up my arm and sit on my head/shoulder. as far as we can say, i really think they welcome human interaction.


Thanks berber, i will take that into consideration. everything is sounding so tempting. Maybe i should get more vivariums :2thumb:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

i would say a nice milk snake just to be different, they are such an underated species, and they have such lovely patterns and colours


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Chunk247 said:


> i would say a nice milk snake just to be different, they are such an underated species, and they have such lovely patterns and colours


good shout! like kings they've got a great feeding response!!


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

berbers said:


> good shout! like kings they've got a great feeding response!!


A milk and a king snake, another two to add to the list and their temperaments? they similar to that of corn and pythons?


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Robot_Rooster said:


> A milk and a king snake, another two to add to the list and their temperaments? they similar to that of corn and pythons?


generally more active and a bit more nippy. still colubrids so body shape of a corn rather than royal


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, thank you. I shall take a look at those two to. I am gonna have a fun weekend. Please any more reccommendations, suggestions or whatever keep em coming.

Royal Python
Corn Snake
Berber Skink
Sandfish Skink
Leopard Gecko
Milk Snake 
King Snake


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Robot_Rooster said:


> I would have thought anoles would be much more comfortable in a faunaurim as they enjoy climbing? plus Anoles are more of a 'look at' species than a hands on species but thanks anyway. I will look up on the african fat tailed :2thumb:


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are near any sort of farm or keep chickens etc.. you can get this Egg Eating Snake - Dasypeltis fasciata, medici and scabra its an egg eating snake, check it out! it's really cute and very very different, I suppose it's because not many people can get their hands on fresh eggs, the fact that your beardie keeps laying eggs reminded me (I'm not suggesting you feed the beardie eggs!! LOL) :lol2: 
Hope this helps and makes your choosing harder!! :whistling2:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Cornsnakeinthemirror said:


> If you are near any sort of farm or keep chickens etc.. you can get this Egg Eating Snake - Dasypeltis fasciata, medici and scabra its an egg eating snake, check it out! it's really cute and very very different, I suppose it's because not many people can get their hands on fresh eggs, the fact that your beardie keeps laying eggs reminded me (I'm not suggesting you feed the beardie eggs!! LOL) :lol2:
> Hope this helps and makes your choosing harder!! :whistling2:


haha, i agree that is quite different but im nowhere near a farm nor do i plan in getting chicken, my garden is in the middle of a biodiverse thingy, trying to get it rich in wildlife, even have had my first mushroom grow two days ago. :2thumb:

I guess they would have to be fresh eggs for a reason? buying from the supermarket is a no no i suppose? I will still take a look at it thought because as you said it is quite different.


----------



## Cornsnakeinthemirror (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't actually know if there is a reason, but they sound cool and I love the idea that "no one else has got them"!!! :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

If you decide to get a royal try and get an adult for that size viv. Put loads of stuff in their, plants, hides, branches etc. Make it feel really secure. 
The most annoying part about fussy eaters is throwing the food away, you can't re-freeze it


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> If you decide to get a royal try and get an adult for that size viv. Put loads of stuff in their, plants, hides, branches etc. Make it feel really secure.
> The most annoying part about fussy eaters is throwing the food away, you can't re-freeze it


Thanks for the info i will take that into conisderation also.

The viv arrived and its been built so now I have a much greater idea on size and such now and I do agree its too small for a blue tongue skink but also there is an empty space above the viv.....maybe in the future it wont be an empty space :2thumb:

to the caresheets i go


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

what about a sand boa? or get a leucistic texas rat, they've got to be one of the most gorgeous snakes ever!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Robot_Rooster said:


> Firstly hi for being new to the forum but I am not a newbie to reptile keeping. I have 3 beardies the oldest being *captive bred* in 08 and have had her for nearly 3 years now. .


Sorry this made me giggle :lol2:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> Sorry this made me giggle :lol2:


I don't get it. :gasp:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Robot_Rooster said:


> I don't get it. :gasp:


At 3 yrs old your beardie can only be captive bred :whistling2:

Australia stopped exporting a looooong time ago : victory:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> what about a sand boa? or get a leucistic texas rat, they've got to be one of the most gorgeous snakes ever!


Will take a look at those two aswell, My list seems to be growing more than its depleting ^^



Antw23uk said:


> At 3 yrs old your beardie can only be captive bred :whistling2:
> 
> Australia stopped exporting a looooong time ago : victory:


Ohh i see, I did not know that :whistling2:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay now I have got it down to just snakes I do appreciate the non snake suggestions and who knows maybe in the future they will become handy suggestions again. 

Okay so far i am leaning towards a corn snake but I havent looked at all the snakes suggested yet.

Corn Snake
Royal Python
Milk Snake
King Snake
Rat Snake
Sand Boa

not sure if i missed some there.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

House Snake? They look pretty cool : victory:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> House Snake? They look pretty cool : victory:


:lol2: stop making this list larger :2thumb:

Instead of making a new thread I will just ask here.

While reading up on a corn snake it says either a heat mat *or* ceramic heat emmitter. So is a heat mat not necassary?

EDIT: I dont use either for the BDs I just use reflector bulbs, would one of them be find for a corn snake?

EDIT: EDIT: Read that lights are there to make the viv more appealing and that cornsnakes do better with a heat mat. Can anyone confirm this? Also I somehow got a spare heatmat but i think it might be too big hmmm


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah heatmat is better. I suitable size one will be better. Keep some tiles on it because you don't want your snake touching it. They can get hotspots and burn the snake. I use RUBs which are clear storage boxes and the heatmat sits under the box, not in it.


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Yeah heatmat is better. I suitable size one will be better. Keep some tiles on it because you don't want your snake touching it. They can get hotspots and burn the snake. I use RUBs which are clear storage boxes and the heatmat sits under the box, not in it.


Thank you very much. I think the heat mat i got is a little too big mind, it fills 3/4 of the viv and I think only 1/3 is meant to be dedicated to heat mat space, please correct me if i'm wrong. Would it be silly in saying would the heatmat be affective if placed underneath the viv?

Also I have found a microclimate ministat 100 if thats any aid to the question


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

No don't put it under the viv the heat won't get through. I've never used that thermostat so I can't say if it's any good. I pay extra for my stats and get pulse stats. Only 1.5f difference in temperature on my rack


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I pay extra for my stats and get pulse stats. Only 1.5f difference in temperature on my rack


Okay I lost you right about there :2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol I mean that there is only 1.5f between the max temp and the min temp. With mat stats you can get a bigger difference because they switch the mat on when it gets too cool then heats it up, then switched off again. With a pulse stat it pulses the electricity on and off so the mat can stay at a stable temperature. More efficient. And they can be used with a ceramic heater


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay I have taken everything into consideration and read all the caresheets and I think I am going for a cornsnake. Went into Reptile Cymru today only to ask for a caresheet and heatmat but instead bought a heat mat, two hides, a water bowl and two bags of aspen.:2thumb:

This is what the setup looks like, any comments are appreciated and yes I will buy a branch so the snake will have something to climb on and I will buy a termometer I just forgot about it when I bought the rest of the stuff


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Corns are great. I was gonna say it doesn't matter what you get because you will buy more anyway. You've already got a spare heatmat now


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Corns are great. I was gonna say it doesn't matter what you get because you will buy more anyway. You've already got a spare heatmat now


Lol I know, I was only planning on buying one Bearded dragon but somehow decided to buy another two and like I said there is a nice empty space above this viv now, I wonder what could fill it :2thumb:


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay now I am a proud owner of a cornsnake :2thumb:

Somes deets I suppose:

9 months old
Golddust morph
and a SHE!

have a question mind. Whats the best way to pick them up from the viv? At the moment I have been experimenting and it coiled and striked at me a few times :lol2: at the moment though I will let her settle in but I would be interested in the best way to pick one up. I have been bitten by a Juv Columbian Rainbow Boa before and it didn't hurt I just would like to keep most of my blood ^^


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Leave her for a week apart from the odd spot clean. Let her get settled and then after a week start handling her. I know it's hard with your first snake. Just don't let the snake think that her aggressive behaviour will stop you from picking her up cause she will play on it. Post up some picks I can imagine we would all like to see it. Good luck mate


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Leave her for a week apart from the odd spot clean. Let her get settled and then after a week start handling her. I know it's hard with your first snake. Just don't let the snake think that her aggressive behaviour will stop you from picking her up cause she will play on it. Post up some picks I can imagine we would all like to see it. Good luck mate


Okay thanks! and she can think twice before she thinks being aggressive will stop me :2thumb: she seemed to calm down after she was picked up earlier. I will get some pics when she decides to come out from hiding, I won't disturb her and let her settle in at the moment. Thanks for the help


----------



## Robot_Rooster (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a picture of her, still has no name atm


----------

